# One hour Cheddar



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2014)

For the cheese makers here. I saw this and it sounds interesting. I'm going to give it a try in a week or two and see how it goes.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 14, 2014)

Case

Thanks for sharing. It sounds easy enough. I may have to give it a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## java (Nov 14, 2014)

Keep us posted, I have always wanted to try making cheese!


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 14, 2014)

I use to make paneer/farmers cheese at my last job. Similar to your recipe without the spices and we used lemon juice as the acid.


----------



## red dog (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds interesting Case. I be tuning in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> I use to make paneer/farmers cheese at my last job. Similar to your recipe without the spices and we used lemon juice as the acid.


I make paneer cheese too, here's the simple recipe that I use,

1/2 gallon whole milk (not _ultra_ pasteurized)
4 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
Salt
Pour the milk in a large pot over medium-high heat. Stir occasionally to prevent the milk from scorching on the bottom.

Heat the milk for 10 to 15 minutes until it just barely begins to simmer, You don’t want a rigorous boil. The temperature of the milk will be right around 180 F just as bubbles start to form.

Slowly add the lemon juice, stirring gently as you do. Turn off the heat and let the milk set for several minutes. It will separate into curds and whey, with a thick layer of curds forming on the surface.

Line a colander with 2 layers of cheesecloth, long enough to hang over the sides of the colander.

Gently pour the curds and whey through the cheesecloth lined colander. If you want to save the whey, put a bowl under the colander first.

Let the curds drain for a few minutes. Sprinkle 1/4 teaspoon of salt or more to taste. Add any other spices of herbs you may want. Gently stir to mix. Gather the corners of the cheesecloth together to form a bundle around the curds. Twist and squeeze gently to remove excess moisture.

Secure the cheesecloth in a tight bundle. Place the bundle of cheese between two plates (a rimmed plate is ideal, to catch the whey) and set a weight on top. If you're concerned about the shape of the cheese, now is the time to form it into a nice looking rectangle or other shape of your choice.

Let the cheese set on the counter for 1 hour. Drain the liquid that gathers once or twice. After 1 hour,  remove the top plate and weights and drain the liquid. Ready to serve!


----------



## fished (Nov 22, 2014)

Does it say on the container if it ultra pasteurized?  I never looked before.  Making cheese sounds like another good thing to do.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes it will say Ultra Pasteurized. Gr what I've found, at least where I live all of the Organic milk is Ultra Pasteurized which seems weird to me as I thought most organic farms strive to be less processed. The cheaper milk isn't.


----------

